# RK500 Interior by AndyH



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Big Thank You to AndyH for a fantastic tidy up to the interior of RK500.

Ron had put some scaffolding in which meant the rear seats had to go [to a good home eh, Speed].

Really happy with the work Andy has done :thumbsup:.

Attached pix don't do it justice. I'm really happy with it


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Whoopie got under me bonnet ...*

My partner in crime decided the engine should look as good as it goes so threw some Serious Performance at it ...










































Top Man he is


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks very good:thumbsup:


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

looks sweet.. you just love to spend that money££££ ill look forward to seeing it in flesh at ace cafe this summer:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Scirocco is looking good, mate.

Team TYSI have a cage now, eh? Got any pics of it?

Very impressed Andy H's work there.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Pre-Trim ...*

Allegedly, Andy had to stop for a while to stop laughing at the subs!









































Moley ... Whoopie's gonna slap you


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bajie said:


> Moley ... Whoopie's gonna slap you


He don't frighten me.










Cage looks good mate, camera, etc, cool. :thumbsup:

Shame you drive like a bitch!









PMSL


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I do it to make YOU look good ...


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is brilliant, i could do with something like that in the rear of mine instead of wires and metalwork!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I carpeted the rear of mine like that when I fitted my cage but yours looks much nicer with the edging. Good job AndyH :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Ian/Andy, looks wicked.

LOL at the Subs though....Paul's influence I assume Ian ? I thought you were more Radio 2 then Busta Rhymes


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Awsome car mate! it was a pleasure to work on it!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks very tidy mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

It looks nice especially with the edging.
Very elegant solution!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice new look Ian :thumbsup:

Very tidy indeed!


Rob


----------

